# How much money you spend on cloth diapers?



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

All right, here we go!
Few weeks ago there was a looooong thread about How much money you spend on food every week and it made me wonder how much money most of you spend on CD!
So many women here struggle every day to put food on the table, yet, SO MANY women seem to be shopping for CD every single day! I am simply amazed how much money you guys spend on cloth diapers!





















: Holly cow!







Isnt' it suppose to be the whole point of CDing - to SAVE money?














:

Come on ladies - it's time to confess!







:LOL


----------



## mom2x (Apr 5, 2004)

$215.00ish and hopefully that will take us through potty learning!(she's 14months)


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2x*
$215.00ish and hopefully that will take us through potty learning!(she's 14months)

All right, you are the exeption! :LOL









I think I spent something like that too, probably little more than that I'd guess.


----------



## mom2x (Apr 5, 2004)

All right, All right! Here's the confession... I have only been full time cloth diapering for a month and a sweet, sweet mom here sold me some extras and leftovers. There! (but I will be stocked up for the next time around) Oh, and I was spending WAY more for the unbleached 7th generation disposables, so I AM saving money.


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

$300 on some under the nile organics, hemp fitteds, wool soakers, & some AIO's--but, I'm set till she is toilet learned.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

As of today, we have 3 dozen prefolds, 5 wraps, and 1 dozen AIO's for a total of $185. BUT, I had bought some used before, used them a couple of months, resold them for a profit...so in reality, I'm only down about $100. Not too shabby.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

If you posted this in diapering -- I bet you would hear some much higher numbers! I've probably spent $350ish -- but they aren't all diapers yet -- I have yards & yards of fabric! Other than some elastic, I should never have to spend any $$ again -- on any other children I may have! :LOL

Note I said I should never HAVE to... :LOL


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

My prefolds that I have are from 3 kids ago. I have 14 I think that have lasted 3 kids.









But alas, I have become addicted to organic fitteds and AIO's.









And, I take very good care of the diapers so I am able to resell them.


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

about 50 chinese prefolds that came with...
10 nappi lightweight velcro covers and
2 wool wraps, plus...
about 20 hourglass shaped diapers, that seem to fit into...
four fuzzi-bunz AOIs and
8 other AOIs
most in brand-new condition!

oh, and three wool soaker covers i knit myself.

total spent? about $15 for the wool... my homeschooling community group came through in spades when i asked for cloth diaper help!

i know, i know... i am the luckiest gal ever!

katje


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I think all you mommas left a few zeros out of your diaper count.... geeze you all make me feel guilty! I spent close to $200 before my DS was even born and I don't have any of that stuff left.... My guess would be around $700+ easy. Now I feel really bad, good thing my DH doesn't come to this board.







:


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't cloth diaper to save money. That said I still think I must have saved over sposies anyway.

If I were to use sposies I would still change often. I have not used a sposie in over 2 years but I cannot stand the smell of them and they way people use them as travel toilets - it makes me sick. Anyway, my point is that I would be spending money either way. I will not let myself feel guilty over diapers.


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

'Course you could add another $150ish for the snap press, but that was a present for me...


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I've spent $160 for my stash, almost all of it used off the Trading Post.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

When we first started cloth diapering, I spent I think $90 on some HH & stuffins. Then I waited until we got our income tax check, and I used a few hundred of that (maybe $400?) to buy cloth. All the $$ I spend now, I get from selling the diapers we already have, so it's just like I'm rotating them. We make very little money total (under $20K a year, we live simply), so I just buy and sell the diapers trying new things, seeing what works. In no way am I just buying all brand new dipes left and right, we just don't have the money for that. Oh, and my MIL has given us money for $$ before too (Braden wanted diapers for Easter, what was I supposed to do,lol...)

ETA...I don't diaper the cheapest possible way. But I don't buy a lot of toys or any new clothes at all for Braden, since he has everything from Tyler (the spoiled, first grandchild of my in-laws,lol). So he does get some cute diapers.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

I've spent about $400 maybe. That's for 6 bb AIO's with 12 snap in soakers, 24 infant cpf's, 8 premium pf and 8 regular pfs (need more of these soon), 6 fitteds, a bummis sww, 5 bumkins wraps, a sp wool cover, a stacinator, and 2 wool soakers.

Almost all of that was used (1 new soaker and the infant pfs were new).

I have PLENTY other than needing bigger pfs, but I will sell the infants and get more regulars and premiums. Thank G-D I love pfs, we only need a few AIO's for dh. I do love wool though







:


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

YOO HOO!!!!! HELLO!!!

Where are you my friends??

The ones with the stash worth 4 figures???








:

I know I am keeping my YAP SHUT!

Wouldn't want to be accused of being an OVERLY CONSUMTIVE mama! :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

$300(well it was 299.72 so i rounded up, LOL)


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HRC121799*
When we first started cloth diapering, I spent I think $90 on some HH & stuffins. Then I waited until we got our income tax check, and I used a few hundred of that (maybe $400?) to buy cloth. All the $$ I spend now, I get from selling the diapers we already have, so it's just like I'm rotating them. We make very little money total (under $20K a year, we live simply), so I just buy and sell the diapers trying new things, seeing what works. In no way am I just buying all brand new dipes left and right, we just don't have the money for that. Oh, and my MIL has given us money for $$ before too (Braden wanted diapers for Easter, what was I supposed to do,lol...)

ETA...I don't diaper the cheapest possible way. But I don't buy a lot of toys or any new clothes at all for Braden, since he has everything from Tyler (the spoiled, first grandchild of my in-laws,lol). So he does get some cute diapers.









Yup! The huge investments came from tax returns and most everything else is bought with paypal I make selling other stuff.







I have used the checking account a few times, but repay it when I have extra paypal (sometimes







).

ETA: We don't use cloth to save money - we use it because it is better for our dds' bums.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

I dont want to add it up.









Sure it's more than sposies *but* I save on EVERYTHING else for our family w/ NFL pratices. From breastmilk to no 'poo - I think it is a wash.

Someone once said that CDing doesn't have to be totally utilitarian (is that the correct word?). How many shoes do most ppl own? Are they all the same?

I don't get why people are so worried about how much others spend on dipes. Some people buy Lattes every morning or lots of CDs. I don't care to spend my money on either but I don't really care that they do.

Plus, I hate to sound like a broken record but without the mamas that spend lots of $$ on dipes, we would not have raised the THOUSANDS of $$ for Samuel and Levi and Aid for Orphans.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I've probably spent about $600 total. But most comes from selling things on Ebay and hardly any goes on the CC, only when I have to. I don't CD to save money either, its a hobby for me. I'm sure when it's all said and done I will have spent at least $1000 by the time they are potty trained.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

YOO HOO!!!!! HELLO!!!
Right here Mama...really I dont add it up!

4 digis sounds about right









I am not ashamed to admit it. I am HAPPY that I help WAHMs.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
I dont want to add it up.









Sure it's more than sposies *but* I save on EVERYTHING else for our family w/ NFL pratices. From breastmilk to no 'poo - I think it is a wash.

Someone once said that CDing doesn't have to be totally utilitarian (is that the correct word?). How many shoes do most ppl own? Are they all the same?

I don't get why people are so worried about how much others spend on dipes. Some people buy Lattes every morning or lots of CDs. I don't care to spend my money on either but I don't really care that they do.

Plus, I hate to sound like a broken record but without the mamas that spend lots of $$ on dipes, we would not have raised the THOUSANDS of $$ for Samuel and Levi and Aid for Orphans.


I'm glad you bring up the charity part! It is a great reminder of the generosity of the cd'ing mamas.







And I love the latte analogy!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I dont do it to save money, i had never planned on saving money at all, it just happened that way. plus I saved on more than just diapers. The way DS's butt looked we would have spent a LOT of time at the doctors(my sisters baby's butt looks the same and she goes to the doc about once a week and she is 2 months old. They have done this since she was born and get meds for her butt) we would be buying lots of different creams and probably buying even more sposies to make sure we changed him every 30-45 minutes so he never sat in one long. This is what my sister has to do and I wish she would wake up but she wont, she is so dumb sometimes about the common sense stuff.


----------



## talktomenow (May 9, 2003)

When I started CDing (25 months ago, when dd was born), I stuck to the prefold packages. For the first 23 months or so, my "stash" consisted of 36 infant prefolds, 24 premium prefolds, 6 infant prorap covers, 4 medium bummi sww, and 2 toddler Stacinators. So around $200 for 2 years... not bad. But then I found fitteds. And wool. And AIOs. So now, I'm building a toddler stash, which I needed anyway, and a newborn stash for the new babe. I have no idea how much I've spent on this... probably close to $400 so far. But I really don't feel gulity. It makes me happy, dd happy, and we have a bit of extra money right now. Plus, I don't intend to have so much that I can avoid washing dipes for two weeks!

Btw, I don't CD to save money. Did at first, but now its more for the babes and the environment. In fact, using sposies would be/ was free for us. My parents offered to buy all the disposible diapers and wipes for us! So, for us, that would be the way to save money!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I haven't kept track but I'm sure it's a few hundred dollars. I cd for environmental reasons and to take care of my ds in a way in which I am comfortable. Just like I choose to buy organic fruits ands veggies for our family. Just like I gave up a very good job to be a sahm - it's not about the money - it's about our quality of life. Luckily DH has a good job that he enjoys, we live within our means and don't go overboard on a lot of other things that are important to other people.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Holli, I'd like to see your stash pictures. I could PM you my email address,lol. No judging from me, we all have things we like to spend $$ on. We don't have cable, I'm not into purses, clothes or shoes, or makeup. I buy diapers (and homeschool stuff!). I'd love to see the beautiful stash you've put together for your little one.


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

I don't spend anything really compared to others, on other diapers, since I make Simone's, but over the past couple of years, I have probably spent about 150.00 to 'treat' ourselves to other wahm dipes.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

I'm glad you bring up the charity part! It is a great reminder of the generosity of the cd'ing mamas. And I love the latte analogy!
Awww, thanks for quoting my post - makes me feel


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Ask us hyenas what we are waiting on, what we got in the mail, or what we got at the last big stocking & we are like




























!!!

Now ask us what we spend..............and you get this :ignore


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I'M NOT TELLING! No way would I ever add it all up... I might feel guilty and have to sell something lol.


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

I've spent slightly less than what a year's worth of disposables would cost. I'm not in it to save money anymore (not that I really ever was). We started because Chloe had a persistent red but (not a rash) and using cloth has totally changed that. She is my last and she has everything a baby could want or need passed down from her siblings. CD'ing is something special that I'm doing for her.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
Ask us hyenas what we are waiting on, what we got in the mail, or what we got at the last big stocking & we are like




























!!!

Now ask us what we spend..............and you get this :ignore









: Too true!!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

Originally Posted by stacey31
Ask us hyenas what we are waiting on, what we got in the mail, or what we got at the last big stocking & we are like !!!
Now ask us what we spend..............and you get this
ROTFLMBO!!!


----------



## Jenny_adoptChina (Mar 7, 2003)

Hmmm. I have to think about this a minute. Here's a breakdown of what I can remember:

6 Little Lambs fitteds on sale @ $9 each = $54
4 Liz's Cloth (let's say $40)
2 Bunny Patch ($20)
2 Peik-a-boo ($26)
2 Wool wrap covers ($45)
5 wet bags / pail liners ($35)
Material for 20 home-made fitted diapers and lots of flannel wipes (came to roughly $3 or $4 each I think after including snaps and elastic - plus I shopped on sale so it might be less than that)
Wool yarn for all the wool soakers/pants I made (roughly 12 @ $6 yarn each)
Minishower for spraying off poopy diapers $30?
Okay, I'm sure there's more, but can't think of it this late at night. If I add up the above, that's $400+ and I know there's more I'm not thinking of. That's still a savings over disposables though  and saves on outfit costs too since the wool covers eliminate needing to buy pants for her.
Plus I'll get to use the diapers again for my 2nd baby.

Confession: I actually bought a lot more than the above list (for example on the trading post I got some stuff), but I don't count it because I'm donating it to my sister for her 1st baby (somehow this took away the guilt I had from buying too much for my baby originally).


----------



## Spicey Momma (Jul 24, 2003)

I have spent somewhere between $400 and $500??? Mostly waste. Ohhhhhh if only I knew then what I know now!







It doesn't even look like I have a $400 stash....


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

Somewhere between $1200-1300 so far.

But, I think we're set for a good while.


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Gosh, I really have no idea how much I have spent all together in the last 2 years. I kinda added everything up I have right now. Fitted diapers I have spent $600.00.

Wool soakers (that just sit in the drawer) are about $200. THe wool covers I do use and have are about $200. Wetbags and wipes are $100.00. So I currently own $1100.00 worth of diapers/covers/accessories right now. I have probably spent $3000.00 over the past two years.


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

WOW!! I though I had a stash!!

I







to you almighty diaper collectors.


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

I would say I've spent maybe $400-450 and, um, I don't have a baby yet. I am baking one, though.









Cloth diapering is important to me (not to save money but for environmental reasons) and I decided to spend more money so I could get what seems like it will be easiest for us. I want us to give it our best efforts, so spending more for fitteds, pockets, whatever, is totally worth it. I didn't want to spend less and find that prefolds were too itimidating for us (but don't worry, I got some beautiful hand dyed ones from Sunflower derrieres!)

I can't be sure I made the right choices, but I do know that when I show friends they are all amazed at what is out there for cloth nowadays!









Oh, and this reminds me, I still need to buy my pail liners...


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I dont even want to try and add it up although I do know that cding is what got me into sewing and now I have a nice machine, a serger and a snap press, 4 bins of fabric plus a stash that would make any hyena proud







My sons bum looks great though and I feel no guilt. I probably have spent what it would cost to disposable diaper both my boys on diapers, fabric and my machines, but the landfill has a lot less diapers and my boys bums were comfy.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ive spent prolly $400 in all but hes only been CDed for like 3 months and not including my upcoming customs







! By the time Im done Ill prolly have spent like $2500 from start to finish on Braedon, but if I have the money and I wanna spend it that way, Im gonna!







HeHe!

We're not rich nor poor, but if I have a lil extra dough, diapers are what I want to spend them on, I dont feel guilt!!!!







When I die, I doubt Ill be saying, I wish I wouldnt have purchased so many diapers! LOL


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sure you have heard this before, but I don't get how using more resources and textiles than you need to is environmentally sound. I can see the actual cloth being better for the baby. Of course. But why waste so many resources, and thus cause a great amount of pollution, and consider yourself to be better (fine, if not better than, how about more aware? cooler? I don't know, but I do know 'sposies' god I don't like that word, are really disdained in general by the typical natural mother who treads ightly!) than a 'sposie' user? How is bringing blatant consumerism into CD remotely green? Or good for kids?

Is it just fun? That's fine. I have my own habits, you know.

Not all of you. I am thinking of people who spend A LOT of money on diapers... like people who would just die and go to heaven if there was an all diaper all the time TV station. Kinda like QVC.

I won't say I am not being critical. Of course I am. Of course I realize this might piss people off, but I've never had this convo before. I'm interested in other views.

I was always under the impression that CDing was important environmentally. Is that being laid aside now? Is it becoming a harmful industry?


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pie*
I am sure you have heard this before, but I don't get how using more resources and textiles than you need to is environmentally sound. I can see the actual cloth being better for the baby. Of course. But why waste so many resources, and thus cause a great amount of pollution, and consider yourself to be better (fine, if not better than, how about more aware? cooler? I don't know, but I do know 'sposies' god I don't like that word, are really disdained in general by the typical natural mother who treads ightly!) than a 'sposie' user? How is bringing blatant consumerism into CD remotely green? Or good for kids?

Is it just fun? That's fine. I have my own habits, you know.

Not all of you. I am thinking of people who spend A LOT of money on diapers... like people who would just die and go to heaven if there was an all diaper all the time TV station. Kinda like QVC.

I won't say I am not being critical. Of course I am. Of course I realize this might piss people off, but I've never had this convo before. I'm interested in other views.

I was always under the impression that CDing was important environmentally. Is that being laid aside now? Is it becoming a harmful industry?

Well I admit I have tons of diapers/wool. When ds potty trains I will save some for the next baby, sell some and give the rest to a shelter/mothers in need. The prefolds can go to rags and the flats to cleaning cloths. I'm sure most mamas will do the same thing. I don't plan on throwing all the diapers in the garbage when hes done!









All along I have felt so proud that I have saved 2 tons of garbage from our landfills by not using disposables and now I should feel guilty b/c I have too many cloth diapers? Geez


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

"I am sure you have heard this before, but I don't get how using more resources and textiles than you need to is environmentally sound. I can see the actual cloth being better for the baby. Of course. But why waste so many resources, and thus cause a great amount of pollution, and consider yourself to be better (fine, if not better than, how about more aware? cooler?"

Well, generally most of the time CD users generally sell of or pass on their diaper stashes when they are done and they dont end up in landfills. If I purchase more diapers than I end up needing and end up selling them off or donating them to an orphanage I dont think I am contributing to commercialism or am trashing our environment. And no, I dont consider myself cooler for using cloth, but at least my babies bum is.
Heather


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pie*
I was always under the impression that CDing was important environmentally. Is that being laid aside now? Is it becoming a harmful industry?

For me? No, I could care less. I switched to CDing SOULY for the health of my child. but that might just be me? I wasnt interested in the "saving the earth" part or the "saving money" part or any other part there might be except it was the only thing that would save my poor child's behind.

I do think some people go overboard with their purchases, but that is their business. It is like an addiction that you dont realize you have until you are out of it. I have an addiction like that with bags, any kind of bag too. Purses, diaperbags, wallet bags, makeup bags, shopping bags. Just about any kind of bag I probably own 50 of, well I use to I mean. I realized I had an obsession and I had to get away from it and now I still have a few too many bags, say 6 diaper bags when i probably only really need 2, but Ive gotten over it.

I was just thinking about this earlier. Like 20 minutes ago actually. i was filling DS's cubby with prefolds. His cubby is usually full of fitteds but he has these weird bumps on his thighs that I think may be from hard serging. I realized that with as many prefolds and flats as I have(17 prefolds 12flats) I could diaper him in just those and be fine. I thought about how much more money I could have saved(I have spent 300 and probably only would have spent 100 if all I did was prefolds as diapers). But then I thought about how much easier it is to snap on a fitted diaper that isnt bulky and doesnt slip down his non existant hips.

I think it is a personal choice and we should just leave eachother alone about it. Im sure there is something that you do that pisses people off and gets them asking "isnt ... suppose to be about saving ... or stopping ..." or something. We cant all always be happy, it just doesnt work that way.

Now go buy you a nice pair of knitted wool pants and have a slice of fried apple pie


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't say that cloth is thrown out. My question is why is the EXCESS necessary, and how is it justifiable OUTSIDE of it being a fun habit? And is that fun habit compromising the whole point of cloth diapering?

I read somewhere that something like eighty percent of the world's pollution is created by the textile industry. Even organic textiles pollute to a degree, right? So why over consume? Is there ever too much of a good thing?

I never said anyone should feel 'guilty.' If you do, that's your issue. I think you see what I am asking by now though. I wonder if anyone will answer that? You can pass on fewer dipes as easily as far too many, and exceedingly expensive!


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

seepae, if you are interested in the health of your child, isn't consuming LESS a priority for you?

I'm just being the devil's advocate here, but I have been wanting to have this convo for a LONG time. And I saw the topic in TAO and thought... hey!

And no I didn't CD my son. I knew little to nothing about it. Now I do, and I intend to with my next child, and wonder if I'll be able to keep it simple myself or if I'll end up totally diaper crazy and having a blast with it?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pie*
My question is why is the EXCESS necessary, and how is it justifiable OUTSIDE of it being a fun habit?

ok what about if we all just had a dozen flat diapers? we would be washing ALL the time and wouldnt that be excess too? I mean there is only so much usable water on this planet. when is there not excess of something? what about the excess that the computers make? I mean why even complain about excess when you are part of it too?


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

seepae, I said I have my own habits. I wasn't personally attacking anyone. Just looking for some philosophical conversation about diapers. K?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pie*
seepae, if you are interested in the health of your child, isn't consuming LESS a priority for you?

that depends on what you are asking? do I want to consume less amounts of CDers in order to not produce as much excess polution that is made when supply and demand exceed themselves?

No, because that little bit isnt going to stop the ever growing hole in our ozone and it isnt going to stop any sort of productions. If I could stop everyone in the world from exceeding things then maybe, but since me have a little excess doesnt really matter in the long run, then no I dont care because he is healthy now and will be for a while until someone blows smoke in his face or he moves to some city where they have acid rain.

There is only so much you can control. _I_ still have a minimal supply. I could switch to all prefolds or flats but Id still have to buy more to make it through the day, so where would it stop?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pie*
seepae, I said I have my own habits. I wasn't personally attacking anyone. Just looking for some philosophical conversation about diapers. K?

I dont see the point then? we all overconsume in some way or another. SO why even start the conversation when you know how it will end?


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

you post fast.

I am honestly not comparing CD to anything else. I'm not even complaining about excess.~~~~~~~~ I AM pondering whether the commercialization and materialistic side of CD are defeating the purpose? ~~~~~~~~~

I do realize many a WAHM makes a HUGE difference in her family's life via CD and related products, and that's great. I can see it likely hurts fewer people than many other habits!

And there's a happy medium between twelve dipes and a whole lot of them.

I guess I don't care on a personal level what any of you do. I wonder what you THINK of the issue. Or if you have?


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

I am interested in other opininions besides yours. That's why. Thanks.

Seriously can anyone discuss this without becoming emotional?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pie*
~~~~~~~~ I AM pondering whether the commercialization and materialistic side of CD are defeating the purpose? ~~~~~~~~~

I think you can take it to far, but since we cant control what eachother do I guess all we can do is talk about it. I am one of those people who doesnt like to buy what she doesnt need. I try to keep things to a minimal and if I have something I am not using I try to either use it or give it to someone who can.

(edited because it sounded mean and like i was attacking people when really I was just making conversation)


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pie*
I am interested in other opininions besides yours. That's why. Thanks.

Seriously can anyone discuss this without becoming emotional?

LOL, who is emotional? I am just bored and want to talk. it is late at night and not a lot of people are on at this time(well it may b e early or even midday some places) but if you want to talk about it, around 7 EST is your best time to ask.

I guess Ill quit typing now since you dont want to have any sort of conversation with me anymore,


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

"I didn't say that cloth is thrown out. My question is why is the EXCESS necessary, and how is it justifiable OUTSIDE of it being a fun habit? And is that fun habit compromising the whole point of cloth diapering"

The excess is not necessary, and it can be considered a fun habit, but IMO, I dont think this compromises the whole point of cloth diapering. People cloth diaper for so many different reasons. Some do it to save $, some to save the landfil space, some so their kids bums arent blistered, some to bug their family, and some just because its so darn cute.


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

I am honestly not comparing CD to anything else. I'm not even complaining about excess.~~~~~~~~ I AM pondering whether the commercialization and materialistic side of CD are defeating the purpose?

I am pondering who decides the purpose of CD? I think we all personally decide. You cannot decide the purpose of cd for me, but only for yourself.

And for me it is in the excess!


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I think every consumer market needs a viable 2nd hand market. So I do my part and buy used as much as possible.







: I bought the baby one new AIO set and a few fleece covers- the rest in my stash is used. I've spent about 200-250 and really have enough to diaper 2 babies now. I intend to donate it all when I am done rather than resell.

Pie, I totally get where you are coming from. I think all the fluff out there is *amazing* and I have to hold my pocketbooks sometimes because I just want some of those pretties. But for me I have acknowledged that CD is (for me) about environmental issues above all else. It is also about simplifying and and getting spendy with diapers doesn't meet my consumer ideals at all.

I think though there are a great many who aren't cloth diapering purely for environmental or consumer reasons. To them, it won't matter. Many don't mind a more consumer driven lifestyle. It is just a matter of ideals and priorities. I'm glad to see high dollars going to WAHM's instead of Proctor & Gamble- you know? Even if I don't agree with the consumer aspect of the CD rave.

I also want to mention that Seepae is one of the few who routinely discuss the boring, simpler diapers with me when I post


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I think that there are probably some people who buy the nice fancy diaper and buy lots and lots of them to show off, why else would there be all these "look at my stash", "check out what we just got", "what are expecting in the mail or what did you get recently because this is what *I* got". I think it is human nature to try to impress other people.









I think I speak for many when I say you have it wrong when you say we are trying to impress each other. It's not bragging in a materialistic way, it's sharing the excitement of a fun hobby of collecting diaper art. Buying, selling, and trading dipes, for some of us, is for the sheer pleasure of admiring talented WAHM crafts. I have never been able to make anything pretty like a gorgeously sewn or knitted baby item, so I love to ooooh and ahhh over them, and then adorn my precious child with the wares I collect. I think I'm a happier SAHM with a stash I enjoy using, so that I enjoy every diaper change.


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

I have spent $106 even from our checking acount. Everything else has been traded for, or I sold other stuff to get the money for and then bought. I haven't added those amounts.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I wanna say around $300ish, but I'm not even sure. Some of the stuff I have was gifts. Lotsa diaper gifts!!


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

: ok,







I'll admit it.







I'm easily into the 4 figures.







:

Before dd was born I spent 300 buck on smalls from a local homeschooling wahm, (who doesn't make dipes anymore) I knew she needed the money, so I felt I was doing a good deed too







Then I bought a few off ebay.

I always felt justified and still do becuz I haven't hit the 2000-3000 that someone might spend on disposables and I never will. Even with more spending.

When dd was a few months old I joined mdc diapering forum and ooohed and aahed over dreams of diaper gardens, and quickly fell hard from hyena madness!









Now, after trying well over 50 wahms, I know what I like, and am still tweeking my stash, and am still on the hunt for more good dipes for my dd. Tho I'll probably never need another cover....







except for handknit







woolie pants......and shorts......and maybe a skort..... :trollicon


----------



## MamaAcorn (Jul 8, 2003)

I've probably spent around $400 so far on newborn/small dipes, wipes, and supplies, and my baby still isn't due for another two months. Is that bad?

I thought I was doing pretty good with $1000 overall diaper budget (which is still less than most spend on sposies for one child). DS took to using the toilet pretty early at 28 months and weighed 24 pounds until he turned three, so I was hoping that I'd only have mediums left to buy come this winter. Even if I do need to buy larges, DH will have graduated by that time and have a job, so the budget won't be as tight.


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Even if you spent the same amount on cloth that you would have spent on disposables, say $2000, you could resell the cloth and get some of your money back. I've never heard of anyone buying a used disposable diaper... :LOL


----------



## MTBto5 (Jul 13, 2004)

I have to admit that I am just starting and already have spent too much







I just can't help myself when I see a good deal or want to try something new! Plus I am just starting sewing my own







, hopefully that will help.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

In total, I've spent maybe $250. We're in it to save money and for the environment. Don't have much to spend on "cuteness".


----------



## pfeiff19 (Jul 17, 2004)

Just starting cd here.... Sequora-20mo and Little One-due Oct 1.... So far I've spent $173....this includes my cloth nursing pads/mama pads/various wipes/insers&doublers/shipping, etc. I have a few more items to get before Little One arrives and figure that will be about $125 more. So far I feel really good about it!


----------



## jennay (Mar 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spicey Momma*
I have spent somewhere between $400 and $500??? Mostly waste. Ohhhhhh if only I knew then what I know now!







It doesn't even look like I have a $400 stash....

I have spent more than this but I also made some bad purchases. A bunch of dipes from the consignment shops that were worthless, and some nice turned and topstitched WAHM dipes that are already getting holes in them and are now unsellable. So like Spicey Momma my stash doesn't reflect what I have spent.

However, some dipes are already on a second baby and I have traded/swapped some and sold others. By the times we are done having kids I will have spent way less than using disposables.

I do have everything recorded somewhere - maybe I'll go add it all up.

I do want to simplify - I just can't seem to decide what to simplify to!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I have spent about $1800 I think. That was mostly from tax return and for all three kids. I don't know the cost of disposables but I think I saved money overall anyway.
I can see what pie and others are saying. I do think it becomes a less than ideal thing when you get into the hyena thing. *BUT* I think the good in it overcomes any bad in it...Supporting WAHMs, loving our cloth so we never have a disposable on our child, feeling happy about our collection. I greatly admire and respect those that spend $200 or $300 and use just the simple system and don't dig the whole hyena scene, but I don't think that being a hyena is that bad. I have been there







and after awhile I did start to feel some guilt, but most of that guilt stemmed from how little money we have. Anyway, (its too early...I'm rambling) I think hyenaness is the lesser of many evils in the world and don't really understand why people keep coming in here to try and make people feel sad. This has actually been a more respectful thread than some, but I think lots of the people who start these threads come to the diapering forum regularly to shake their heads and tsk us. That is rude. Holli, I hope you don't stop enjoying your diapers just because of bored people like that. I certainly won't change my ways.
Anyway, rambling again, but my point is...can't we all just get along??? :LOL


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

For everything if I include what I have sold back and then respent on diapers it comes to $222.83 that is mediums and larges and the majority of it is prefolds or used things. I have bought a few new things to even things out.

If I count the fabric and supplies I bought to make a few diapers add in about $15 more. My wipes were pretty much free, I used washcloths I already had and cut up old flannel nightgowns and tshirts and sewed up some myself.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

*Pie,*

I get what you are asking but your approach is a little harsh. The CD forum is not like TAO or Activism







We dont like people coming in pointing fingers and wanting us to justify our actions.

Looking at your post count I can't help but think about computer use and "excess". I mean, *why* are you asking? You want to have a philisophical conversation about over-consumption w/ mamas who are blatantly over-consuming...Why? In an effort to change us? To open our eyes so we'll stop buying dipes? To teach us a lesson? We're all pretty cruchy mamas, living NFL - I think most of us are "aware".

Quote:

My question is why is the EXCESS necessary, and how is it justifiable OUTSIDE of it being a fun habit?
Justifiable to who(m?)??? To you?

Sorry I am up to early onlittle sleep


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Holli
Ill join! i dont share my stash anymore either


----------



## mellybellyplus2 (Feb 28, 2004)

I think I have spent about 400$ total, since February. BUT I have resold some stuff and recouped maybe 150$ of that back (ok, so it went towards more dipes. Who's counting?). I'm planning on one last hoo-rah in November when I get my tuition refund, then that's IT until potty training, since he will be 2 in January. Where does the time go??


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Holli and her secret stash
:LOL
No really. Please keep sharing the stashes you all!!! I love drooling over other people;s diapers...


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

UGH! I haven't read all of the recent replies, but this is ridiculous! What is with all of the recent posts criticizing and yes, JUDGING the cd'ing mamas????







Why are there suddenly mamas coming out of the woodwork wanting to know why some of us have a lot of diapers and how much we spend???









I feel like so many of us have been needing to justify our diapering decisions lately. I came here to ESCAPE the criticism of the mainstream world that doesn't understand cd'ing, but instead I see mamas who are afraid to share stash pics and talk about recent purchases for fear that they will be judged for overcomsumtion.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Sorry to be a post-hog but 2 more things:

I don't like the assumption that we share pix to "brag". I have always shown my stash even when it was new/small. PF mamas share their stash, new mamas show their NB stashes. We share changing table pix. It is (was) about the







. I am really sad to say that I don't share anymore b/c of threads like this.

And in answer to Pies ?
Yes, anything can be over-consumed.
Yes, even good things can be used in excess.
Yes, CDing is turning into the evils that consume the rest of the world.

Can this thread be moved to Activism so everyone can figure out what to do with this crisis.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

I want to see stash pics still! I like to drool over the stuff I can't afford :LOL. What I spent is so cheap because I do only use basics, I've never cloth diapered a newborn or more than one child and we just don't have the money to buy some of the things I have seen that I wanted.

If dh had a better paying job or I had a job my amount spent would be much more :LOL. I don't share my stash because it's almost all prefolds, I do share pics when I get something new sometimes.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Okay - I've read the other replies now - AMEN, Regina!!!

And Holli, I want to see your pics and think your sub-forum idea is awesome! :LOL


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Can this thread be moved to Activism so everyone can figure out what to do with this crisis.








:


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow I kind of added mine up and I've actually spent less than I thought! :LOL well before this month







I was only up to 350.00 but I bought some fitteds and nicer covers so I'm up to a total of 450.00 now

I'm not doing this for cost though, it's about a lot more than just cost









Wow... that low! I think I'm off to buy some more







:


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*







UGH! I haven't read all of the recent replies, but this is ridiculous! What is with all of the recent posts criticizing and yes, JUDGING the cd'ing mamas????







Why are there suddenly mamas coming out of the woodwork wanting to know why some of us have a lot of diapers and how much we spend???









I feel like so many of us have been needing to justify our diapering decisions lately. I came here to ESCAPE the criticism of the mainstream world that doesn't understand cd'ing, but instead I see mamas who are afraid to share stash pics and talk about recent purchases for fear that they will be judged for overcomsumtion.

















ITA!!
I can't take another thread of people questioning how we spend out money, the "environmental" impact of buying so many cloth diapers







and the "commercialism & over consumtion" of buying cloth diapers (obviously, it must be all the CD commercials on TV influencing us to BUY BUY BUY!!)

Posters telling me I am "wasting my money", wasting my time on the computer, neglecting my kids by stocking Fluffymail, having a bad global impact by using textiles that cause 90% of pullution on the world & on & on & on!!!!

It's so ridiculous, I can't even find a minute to defend myself. It just puts everyone in a defensive position to try & explain their purchasing when it is no ones !*&&^&) business!!!

When you've gotten to the point of making mamas feel bad for having something completely HARMLESS that brings them a lot of happiness & is good for their baby, then you need to find a hobby for yourself & quit worrying about what we are doing.

Now I can't say anymore on the subject!
Must put on my Hallobertin tee shirt & lay out my stash in the back of my SUV for a photo!!! I will be sure to SHARE


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Wow... that low! I think I'm off to buy some more








:

Quote:

Must put on my Hallobertin tee shirt & lay out my stash in the back of my SUV for a photo!!! I will be sure to SHARE








:







:







:

I am envisioning some ddddcs coming out of this one.







:


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

I think I speak for many when I say you have it wrong when you say we are trying to impress each other. It's not bragging in a materialistic way, it's sharing the excitement of a fun hobby of collecting diaper art. Buying, selling, and trading dipes, for some of us, is for the sheer pleasure of admiring talented WAHM crafts. I have never been able to make anything pretty like a gorgeously sewn or knitted baby item, so I love to ooooh and ahhh over them, and then adorn my precious child with the wares I collect. I think I'm a happier SAHM with a stash I enjoy using, so that I enjoy every diaper change
.

Angelica said what I was thinking WAY better than I ever could have, so I won't even try :LOL

I've spent over $2500 total for 2 kids and I'm fine with that.







I like supporting wahms, and I think it's been worth it.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I love to see stash sharing thread and what everyone has and is getting, I am sorry if I have mad anyone upset, I was just making conversation and sometimes I say thing that dont even really aply in order to just throw it out there so I can have something to talk about.


----------



## pfeiff19 (Jul 17, 2004)

PLEASE share pics!! I'm new to this and enjoy drooling over other ppls beautiful things! I figure there are much worse things to be *addicted* to.... And since I can't become addicted myself (only bc of $$!) I'll just suck up the second-hand addiction! LOL!


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*







I think I speak for many when I say you have it wrong when you say we are trying to impress each other. It's not bragging in a materialistic way, it's sharing the excitement of a fun hobby of collecting diaper art. Buying, selling, and trading dipes, for some of us, is for the sheer pleasure of admiring talented WAHM crafts. I have never been able to make anything pretty like a gorgeously sewn or knitted baby item, so I love to ooooh and ahhh over them, and then adorn my precious child with the wares I collect. I think I'm a happier SAHM with a stash I enjoy using, so that I enjoy every diaper change.


I have to agree here!! I was thinking about his when I went to bed! I love to see what others have in their stash. I have never once thought anyone was bragging or showing off. Keep sharing your pics! I







them!

Especially all your cute kids in diapers!!!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I figured it out! The Diaper Fairy is the poster child for society's excessive consumerism and exploitation..

I mean think about it.. SHE is the one who keeps dropping in on so many mama's houses, distributing diapers and related sundries.. she's like a dealer or worse because she sometimes she even hands out things you cannot even get anymore! How can we let her get away with this? It's a horrible outcry!

Holli


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

In the heat of the moment last night I said some things that werent 100% what I felt or even thought. Sorry if I upset anyone, I hope you forgive me. It was 2am I was dyeing wipes and tired beyond belief and just wanted to make conversation.

Keep posting about your stashes! I love to look at the different things available and I love even more to see them on a child so I can tell how they would fit my DS


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I figured it out! The Diaper Fairy is the poster child for society's excessive consumerism and exploitation..

I mean think about it.. SHE is the one who keeps dropping in on so many mama's houses, distributing diapers and related sundries.. she's like a dealer or worse because she sometimes she even hands out things you cannot even get anymore! How can we let her get away with this? It's a horrible outcry!

Holli









:
THAT'S TOO FUNNY!

This is the diaper fairy









This is the diaper fairy behind closed doors









:nana:








:


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
Gosh, I really have no idea how much I have spent all together in the last 2 years. I kinda added everything up I have right now. Fitted diapers I have spent $600.00.

Wool soakers (that just sit in the drawer) are about $200. THe wool covers I do use and have are about $200. Wetbags and wipes are $100.00. So I currently own $1100.00 worth of diapers/covers/accessories right now. I have probably spent $3000.00 over the past two years.


Holy Smokes..the Motherload.

It's better I do not add it all up.

Summie


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I think I've spent about $500-600, but I haven't added it up.

slightly o/t: I don't get the 'consumerism' angle of the argument because as I write this there is an *MDC* banner ad flashing above. As much as Peggy might want to inspire us against rampant consumerism...doesn't advertising which supports this community serve the purpose of enticing people to buy, buy, buy??? I'm not saying I mind the ads at all...I don't. But those who might argue that Mothering philosophy doesn't fit with 'consumption/overconsumption' as it relates to dipes...I'm not quite so sure. I'm not sure we'd have such a thriving community here without all the revenue that the ads bring in.

The above is only a muddle paraphrase of some of the things I've read in the other thread...no time to dig up links/quotes now...


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Wow, how did I miss this huge thread! I just wanted to give a







to Seepae and dyeing wipes at 2am! That sounds pretty, don't forget to share the pics.









Blah, I wrote a big response to the OP and etc but I'm deleting it because I can't word it without sounding disdainful, which is not my intention. Edited to delete last sentence.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

OMG!! I am in shock! I did not even read all the replies, I don't have that much time....

but I just wanted to say that I started this thread out of my curiosity! I don't care what you do with your money, it's your business. I was just curious how much some of you spent on CD, that's all. Aloghut I think it's crazy :LOL to spend thousands on CD it's still your problem, not mine.
I never expected for this thread to take such turn!
I CD for all the reasons - save money, enviroment and for the health of my baby. But I just could not justify money on something I really don't need. That's just not my style, weather it's my hoby or not. But that's just me,everyone is different.
Again, no judging or critisizing here, I really thought it would be fun to discuss this subject, but I guess I was wrong.








I think it's better to spend money on CD than alcohol or cigarets or something like that.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*
Wow, how did I miss this huge thread! I just wanted to give a







to Seepae and dyeing wipes at 2am! That sounds pretty, don't forget to share the pics.









Blah, I wrote a big response to the OP and etc but I'm deleting it because I can't word it without sounding disdainful, which is not my intention. I will say... no I won't say that either, no stooping...









I did post pictures, I am very proud of myself, I think they turned out good and I am a little boastful


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pie*
~~~~~~~~ I AM pondering whether the commercialization and materialistic side of CD are defeating the purpose? ~~~~~~~~~

It isn't the QUANTITY of diapers that many mamas have - it is the QUALITY. If you want to, you can spend a buck on a prefold or $50 on an Elbee on Ebay. Either way, the amount of fabric used is about the same. So many of us are not purchasing excess, but rather we are purchasing top quality items like organic fabrics and luxe wool.

(Off to finish reading the thread...)


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
ITA!!
I can't take another thread of people questioning how we spend out money, the "environmental" impact of buying so many cloth diapers







and the "commercialism & over consumtion" of buying cloth diapers (obviously, it must be all the CD commercials on TV influencing us to BUY BUY BUY!!)

Posters telling me I am "wasting my money", wasting my time on the computer, neglecting my kids by stocking Fluffymail, having a bad global impact by using textiles that cause 90% of pullution on the world & on & on & on!!!!

It's so ridiculous, I can't even find a minute to defend myself. It just puts everyone in a defensive position to try & explain their purchasing when it is no ones !*&&^&) business!!!

When you've gotten to the point of making mamas feel bad for having something completely HARMLESS that brings them a lot of happiness & is good for their baby, then you need to find a hobby for yourself & quit worrying about what we are doing.

Now I can't say anymore on the subject!
Must put on my Hallobertin tee shirt & lay out my stash in the back of my SUV for a photo!!! I will be sure to SHARE









Oh Stacey, I could KISS YOU!







:







: AMEN SISTA!







Ironically, I was just telling my mom about this shirt this morning: http://www.mercuryradioarts.com/imag...n-logo-big.gif How funny that you should post that!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavlina*
OMG!! I am in shock! I did not even read all the replies, I don't have that much time....

but I just wanted to say that I started this thread out of my curiosity! I don't care what you do with your money, it's your business. I was just curious how much some of you spent on CD, that's all. Aloghut I think it's crazy :LOL to spend thousands on CD it's still your problem, not mine.
I never expected for this thread to take such turn!
I CD for all the reasons - save money, enviroment and for the health of my baby. But I just could not justify money on something I really don't need. That's just not my style, weather it's my hoby or not. But that's just me,everyone is different.
Again, no judging or critisizing here, I really thought it would be fun to discuss this subject, but I guess I was wrong.








I think it's better to spend money on CD than alcohol or cigarets or something like that.


Wow, Mama, how virtuous of you. That's awesome. You must feel great about it.

It's nice to read the replies if you start a thread I think.

All of your above post is "judging" and "critisizing" and just saying that you are not doesn't change the fact.


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*
Wow, Mama, how virtuous of you. That's awesome. You must feel great about it.

It's nice to read the replies if you start a thread I think.

All of your above post is "judging" and "critisizing" and just saying that you are not doesn't change the fact.



















Maybe I am confused but I think that you are referring to the posts by pie, not Pavlina. But maybe I just missed some posts.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Phew...that was a long and heated thread to read.







I will admit to spending in the thousands - many of them. And I continue to spend. I don't feel bad about that for a second.







The only reason I would EVER feel bad about this is if we couldn't afford it or something. Luckily, that is not case.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

hrrmm, prolly about 2-300 for 2 kids. (i'm not counting my dd's stuff 18 years ago! one rikki, an aristocrat- yes, from the back pages of mothering- & a diaper service.) lots of used, lots of pfs, a couple of wahm things on ebay that weren't worth the ten bucks i spent (didn't hold up), a couple things that were cute but didn't live up to the hype that had me standing in line, a LOT on fbs through all the changes in size and materials (my workhorses.)

it's things like the phrase 'diaper art'. it's cute, it's crafty, it's fluffy, but i don't put 'art' on my kids' bums. i think the non-hyena people are just astounded at the consumerism...

i haven't hung out a lot lately (i can't afford the hyena mentality; i have enough 'stash' and don't need more), but i saw people acting like drug addicts and it did get freaky. complaining about hiding the amount they spend from their spouses and stuff. when the dysfunctionalism got rampant is when i really stopped hangin'. (now don't get pissy; if you don't spend more than you can afford i haven't mentioned you, & if you do my comment stands & you know it. that IS dysfunctional!)

i think rainbow makes a point; one person was singled out as the person who will talk to her about plain, cheap dipes. i just wish the level of support for people who wish to cd but are not interested in it as a hobby (and yes, getting 'fluffy mail' was a fun pick-me-up, it's not like i don't understand the feelings involved) was higher. 4 years ago the place had a different feel, is all. the 'mothering message boards' of green use & environmental concerns is now the 'mdc' of $90 fuzbombs whose advertising pays for the website costs. (not meaning to particularly single out the fuz people, i do long for the tartan, lol.) yeah, i think it is a bit of a sellout. i do think it is weird when non-APing people come here just for the diaper forum cause it 'moves'.

i'm glad you want to cd your next, pie. P you will prolly be the worst hyena of all, lol. just don't get involved with these ladies, they're a bad influence <g>. think unbleached chinese prefolds and white fuzzibunz, it's all you need. don't EVEN go to the sites they link. you don't want to see them, you mustn't look!)

suse


----------

